# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  παλμοτροφοδοτικο με in 12-16v και out 2*12-2*90 700w max

## ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ

παλμοτροφοδοτικο με in 12-16v και out 2*12-2*90 700w max.
τα αρχεια ειναι σε .EMF και το PSPSPS3.pcb ανοιγει με το protel η πλακετα ειναι διπλης οψης με διαστασεις 14.3cm*11.9cm γιαυτο θα πρεπει και τα δυο τυπομενα να ειναι ακριβως στις ιδιες διαστασεις το κυκλωμα χρησιμοποιειται για ενισχυτες ηχου αυτοκινητου. Τα βολτ καθοριζονται απο τις σπειρες του πηνιου του μετασχηματιστη ο οποιος ειναι τοροοιδης με πυρηνα φεριτη.Στο πρωτευον τυλιγουμε 5 σπειρες τυλιγμενες σε
ολο τον πυρηνα και στο δευτερευον με αντιθετη φορα απο το προτευον τυλιγουμε συμφονα με τον τυπο

     Vout/Vin*5(σπειρες προτευων)=σπειρες δευτερεων

π.χ εχουμε στην εισοδο 14V και θελουμε στην εξοδο 2*40(80V)

(80/14)*5=28.57 καλυτερα 29 για να καλυψουμε τις απωλειες

Επεισης τις σπειρες πρεπει να τις τυλιξουμε τακτικα σε ολο τον πυρινα,το παχος του συρματος πρεπει να ειναι αναλογo με τα watt, το κυκλωμα δεν πρεπει να τροφοδοτηθει χωρις φορτιο στην εξοδο, η z1 ειναι zener 9V και οι z2 zener αναλογες με τα βολτ της εξοδου. Στην εξοδο καλυτερα ειναι να τοποθετησουμε ακομα 6 πυκνωτες 10.000μF.

----------


## moutoulos

:Very Happy:  Πολύ ωραίο...το παλμοτροφοδοτικό που έβαλες  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  .
Μια ερώτηση όμως,  είναι "αντιγραμμένο" από κάποιον "επώνυμο" ενισχυτή  :Question:  ,
 το έχεις φτιάξει, ή γενικά το έχεις δεί να δουλεύει  :Question:  .
Γιατί αν είναι τόσο καλό όσο δείχνει...ε τότε πρόκειται για πολύ καλό - ενδιαφέρον κύκλωμα  :Exclamation:  .

Μήπως έχεις και το σχέδιό του  :Question:  .

----------


## antonis

το παλμοτροφοδοτικο αυτο το δουλευω σε ενισχυτες ηχου οπως και αλλα δυο  1200w και 2500w το εχω φτιαξει και τροφοδοτει ενα ενισχυτη 4*100w/4Ω ειναι πραγματικα πολυ καλο και μπορει να συγκριθει με παλμοτροφοδοτικα ενισχυτων υψηλης ποιοτητας και αποδοσης που χρειαζονται γρηγορες εναλαγες σε ρευματα να και τα αλα δυο 1200w και 2500w εχουν σχεδον τον ιδιο σχεδιασμο. επισης εχω φτιαξει και εναν ενισχυτη 1200w RMS ΜΕ ΤΟ 2500W με επισεις τελεια αποτελεσματα.

----------


## antonis

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ μη του δωσετε ταση χωρις να υπαρχει φορτιο στην εξοδο

----------


## Danza

Παιδια καλημερα. εχω ακουσει οτι πρεπει να εχουμε παλμογραφο να μετρησουμε τετοιου ειδους κυκλωματα γιατι αλλιως μπορει να κανει κανα μπουμ!! αληθευει?

----------


## antonis

παλμογραφο μπορεις να χρησιμοποιεισεις σε ολα τακυκλωματα για ελενγχο. το συγγεκριμενο ειναι δοκιμασμενο και πολυ αξιοπιστο  τωρα αν του δωσεις  ταση χωρις να υπαρχει φορτιο στην εξοδο θα σου καιει τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου.

----------


## hlektrologos000

καλησπερα παιδια μηπως γινετε το παραπανω παλμοτροφοδοτικο να το ανεβασει καποιος στο site σε αλλη μορφη ωστε να το δουμε και αλλοι πολλοι που δεν εχουμε το protel?

----------


## hlektrologos000

> καλησπερα παιδια μηπως γινετε το παραπανω παλμοτροφοδοτικο να το ανεβασει καποιος στο site σε αλλη μορφη ωστε να το δουμε και αλλοι πολλοι που δεν εχουμε το protel?



   (το σχηματικο ενοω και το part list)

----------


## antonis

θα τα ανεβασω το βραδυ οκ?

----------


## hlektrologos000

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε αντωνη .Αντε να δουμε θα καταφερω  και να το φτιαξω.. ..ή θα παρουμε φωτια,,,,

----------


## Danza

Καλημέρα εχω φτιάξει την πλακέτα και ολα τα εξαρτήματα κολλημένα επάνω της. το πρόβλημα ειναι στον μετασχηματιστή, δεν εχω ασχοληθει και ποτέ με μετασχηματιστές και δεν ξέρω πως να κανω τα τυλίγματα, αν μπορεί καποιος ας ανεβάσει μια φωτό να δω πως γίνεται, και πόσο πάχος να έχουν τα πηνία στο πρωτεύων και στο δευτερεύων? ο ενισχυτής ειναι 2x80wrms και τα τρανζιστορ εξόδου ειναι 120v 12A

----------


## nikoskourtis

Τον πυρηνα φερριτη που τον βρηκες; Ειναι ακριβος; Πανω κατω τι τιμη εχει;
Πολλες φορες εχω χρειαστει μετασχηματιστη και διαφορα πηνεια και δεν ξερω που να βρω πυρηνες.

----------


## Danza

πυρήνα δεν εχω αγοράσει ακόμα. πιστευω πως ενας πυρήνας απο καποιο άλλο τροφοδοτικό δεν θα έβλαπτε, το θέμα είναι να δούμε πως θα τυλίξουμε τα πηνία στον πυρήνα και πόσο πάχος να εχουν τα πηνία

----------


## nikoskourtis

Το παχος του συρματος και το L του πηνιου μπορεις να το βρεις ευκολα. Κανε μια ναζητηση στο internet και θα βρεις τυπους για ολα.

----------


## hlektrologos000

καλησπερα .επειδη την ψαχνω τωρα τελευταια με τα παλμοτροφοδοτικα,νομιζω οτι στο πρωτο του post ο αντονις κανει καποιο λα8ος στην αναλογια των σπειρων του δευτερευον τηλιγματος.εχω την εντυπωση οτι πρεπει να εχει της μισες σπειρες . (δεδομενου οτι 8ελουμε να βγαλουμε συμετρικη ταση  +/- περιπου 40volt ) με τις αναλογιες αυτες 8α εχουμε 80volt +/-.  εαν κανω τοσο τραγικο λα8ος  ας με συγχωρεση πρωτα ο συγραφεας (αντονις)   και μετα ολοι οι υπολοιποι. οποιος εχει καποια εμπειρια ας πει την γνωμη του ωστε ξεμπερδεψει το θεμα  που   εθεσα...

----------


## antonis

εχεις δικιο τον τυπο τον εχω δωσει για τα συνολικα volt στην εξοδο εκει τωρα στις 14.5 σπειρες κοβουμε το συρμα αφηνουμε δυο ποντους συνδεουμε με το υπολοιπο συρμα και τυλιγουμε τις υπολοιπες 14.5 με την ιδια  φορα παντα το κεντρο των τυλιγματων αυτων (που κοβουμε και ραβουμε) ειναι η γειωση. απλα εχω δωσει ετσι τον τυπο για να μην μπερδευεστε.

παιδια συγνωμη που δεν ανεβασα τα αρχεια αλλα επεσα με την μηχανη και τωρα ειμαι σαν τον Robokop!!!  :Crying or Very sad:  θα προσπαθησω παντως να σας βοηθησω οσο μπορω.

επισης στο τυλιγμα του προτευοντος για να μην δυσκολευτειτε καλυτερα να βαλετε για πρωτευον 6-8 κοματια συρμα 0.5 χιλιοστα γιατι τα 4 χιλιοστα συρμα ειναι δυσκολο να τα τυλιξετε.Δηλαδη αντι για 4 χιλ συρμα φτιαχνουμε ενα με 8 κοματια 0.5 χιλ. το τυλιγουμε δεξιοστροφα 5 σπειρες μετα κοβουμε συνδεουμε με ενα αλλο κοματι και τυλιγουμε αλλες 5 *με την ιδια φορα* *ομοιομορφα καθε τυλιγμα σε ολο τον πυρινα*.Θα ειναι καλο να μολις τελειωσουμε το πρωτευον να τυλιξουμε τον μετ/στη με τσιροτο. μετα αριστεροστροφα τυλιγουμε το δευτερευον με σπειρες αναλογες των volt που θελουμε στην εξοδο

*μην ξεχασετε οτι αν το κυκλωμα δεν εχει φορτιο στην εξοδο σε 3 δεπερολεπτα θα καει για να το δοκιμασετε συνδεστε στην εξοδο μια λαμπα 220v και καντε τις μετρησεις
επισης παρτε ολα τα μετρα ασφαλειας!!!!*

----------


## hlektrologos000

Καλησπερα παιδια , εχω μια υποψια σοβαρη οτι σε αυτο το σημειο που δειχνω στην φωτο δεν θα επρεπε να υπαρχει ενωση  μεταξυ των 2 τρανσιστορ . Σας παρακαλω πολυ οποιος μπορει ας βοηθησει γιατι ειμαι σχεδον ετοιμος για δοκιμη ..

----------


## antonis

εχεις δικιο κοψε τον διαδρομο παιδες sorry ξεχασα να το αναφερω

----------


## hlektrologos000

thanks αντωνης !  οπως επισης διοδος *IN4501* δεν υπαρχει μαλον ειναι η *IN5401* σωστα αντώνη ?
επισης κοντα στο remote εχει μια αντισταση 20Κ αλλα στο εμποριο δεν βρηκα 20κ αν βαλω μια 18κ  ή 22κ θα εχω προβλημα..
ή καλυτερα να βαλω 2χ10κ σε σειρα..?

----------


## Danza

Βάλε δυο 10Κ σε σειρά.. μπορεί τα 2Κ+/- να σου παρουσιάσουν πρόβλημα   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## antonis

βαλε οπως ειπε και ο DaNzA 2*10κ

----------


## Danza

Και η δίοδος είναι για φιλτράρισμα της τάσης πιστεύω, βάλε 1Ν5401, ενας φίλος που το φτιάξαμε τετοια δίοδο βάλαμε σε αυτο το σημείο  :Wink:  (στο + στην είσοδο βάλε και μια ασφάλεια 2Α για την δοκιμή, για να το δοκιμάσουμε το τροφοδοτήσαμε με πακάκι 2,5Α απλά ενώνεις μαζι + και remote)

----------


## antonis

οχι η διοδος χρησιμοποιειται για προστασια αναστροφης τασης για να καιει την ασφαλεια και βαλε 1η5813 η αλλη που να αντεχει 20Α

----------


## Danza

ουπς   :Embarassed:   αχταρμα τα κάναμε... νόμιζα οτι ήταν για φιλτράρισμα... θα την αλλάξω και εγώ το συντομότερο δυνατό

----------


## hlektrologos000

ok ευχαριστω παιδια  .καλο πασχα   και θα τα πουμε συντομα ...

----------


## BEGelectronics

Φίλε Αντώνη θα μπορούσες αν θέλεις να ανεβάσεις και τίποτα γι’ αυτό με τα 2500w. Λέω να φτιάξω κάτι σε 5,1 κανάλια.

----------


## hlektrologos000

καλημερα παιδια 
.Ειμαι ετοιμος για την δοκιμη, καπου διαβασα οτι για φορτιο βαζουμε μια λαμπα 220v/ 40-60w .δεδομενου οτι η δοκιμη θα γινει με τροφοδοτικο 12v/2.5Α  μιπως ειναι τελικα πολυ μεγαλο το φορτιο και εχω προβληματα ( boom!!!) ή δεν ξερω και εγω τι αλλο ? 
Επισις σε 2-3 σχηματικα που εχω δει με τετοιου ειδους παλμοτροφοδοτικα στην επαφη 5 του SG3525 βαζουνε ολοι πυκνωτη 1nf ,το κυκλωμα χρησιμοποιει εναν 222 ,υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι ενα ακομα λαθος στο κυκλωμα, γιατι μεχρι τωρα οπως θα εχετε διαβασει εχω βρει αλλα 1-2 τρομερα λαθη .( σε nf  ο 222 ειναι 2200p = 0.22nf   ...? αν ειπα βλακεια μη βαρατε...!!!  )
Την διοδο που μου προτεινατε δεν την βρηκα ακομα ,να βαλω την IN 5401 που εχω  ή και καθολου για την δοκιμη ..?
 ευχαριστω για οποια βοηθεια....και θα ηθελα και την γνωμη σου αντωνη που το εχεις φτιαξει  ηδη το κυκλωμα...

----------


## antonis

φιλε hlektrologos000 το κυκλωμα επεζε εναν ενισχυτη τετρακαναλο με τροφοδοσια συνολικη 86ν ανα καναλι και 4.3A peak δηλαδη 370w peak ανα καναλι *4??? καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω. οποτε μην φοβασαι το φορτιο για μια απλη λαμπα. οσο για τον πυκνωτη εχεις και εσυ εκει δικιο πρεπει να βαλετε 1n γιατι 1. θα κανει εναν ενοχλητικο θορυβο και 2.δεν θα δουλευει σωστα.
και αυτο επεισης ξεχασα να το αναφερω οσο για την διοδο βαλε 1η5409. 
*επισης πριν τη δοκιμη εξονιχυστικος ελενγχος για τυχον λαθη και ασφαλεια*   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  
καλη επιτυχεια!  :Wink:

----------


## hlektrologos000

Τελικα μου ειχε φυγει καλαι και ειχαν ενωθει 2 σημεια που δεν επρεπε τα δειχνω στην φωτο.εβγαλα το καλαι που μου ειχε ξεφυγει αλλα τωρα μαλον ειναι αργα...οι μονες ενδειξεις που παιρνω  σε volt ,ειναι αυτες στην φωτο. 
 μπορει να γινει μια εκτιμηση ποσα εξαρτηματα να αλαξω  που πιθανον να επαθαν ζημια...?

----------


## hlektrologos000

λοιπον πες μου ρε συ αντωνη γιατι θα τρελαθω με αυτο το σχεδιο ...αυτα τα δυο σημεια θα επρεπε να ειναι ενωμενα  ετσι δεν ειναι....?  να περνει το πανω σημειο συνεχεια +12v    δηλαδη.
το MJE2955 τι δουλεια κανει στο κυκλωμα...? δεν μπορω να κατανοησω τον λογο υπαρξης του...

*επεξεργασια μυνηματος 7/12/06*   ...........εχοντας κανει το τροφοδοτικο να δουλευει ,τα 2 σημεια που δειχνω στην φωτο με την πρασινη γραμμη πρεπει να ενωθουν με ενα καλωδιακι.

----------


## antonis

το mje2955 μαζι με μερικα εξαρτηματα λειτουργει σαν διακοπτης. στο pad που εινaι πανω απο αυτο ειναι το remote οποτε πρεπει να το  συνδεσεις με το +12 το εκανες?  στο σημειο 1 συνδεουμε το + και στο 2 το - δεν πιστευω να το συνδεσες αναποδα γιατι θα σου εκεγε την ασφαλεια λογο της διοδου 1ν5409 που ειναι για προστασια αναστροφης τασης. απο το βραχυκυκλωμα που υπηρχε ελενξε αν  εχουν καει τα mpsa06,mpsa56 kai mje2955. οι πυκνωτες και οι διοδοι ειναι συνδεμενοι με την σωστη φορα? αλαξε τα τυλιγματα στο μετ/στη τυλιξε πρωτα το δευτερευον και μετα το πρωτευων.

----------


## hlektrologos000

φιλε αντωνη καταρχην να σου ζητησω συγνωμη που το post σου ,απο σχεδιο παλμοτροφοδοτικου το εχω καταντησει και επισκευη και δεν ξερω και γω τι αλλο.....αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι αναγκαιο και χρησιμο αφου βρεθηκαν 1-2 λαθη στο σχεδιο.
υστερα .. *στο σημειο 1 παει το -   οχι το +*  και   στο σημειο 2 το + και οχι το -   σου παραθετω και φωτο απο το site που εχεις βρει το σχεδιο  για του λογου το αληθες .( φαινετε εξαλου και απο την πολικοτητα των πυκνωτων πανω στο σχεδιο)
Δεν ξερω αν εχεις κατεβασει ολα τα σχεδια απο τα παλμοτροφοδοτικα που δινει η σελιδα http://members.tripod.com/valveaudio/schematics.htm        αλλα αμα τα δεις θα παρατηρησεις οτι σε ολα τα σχεδια ενονοντε τα σημεια που εχω δειχει με την πρασινη γραμμη στο προηγουμενο post μου .
Μετα κοιταξα το datasheet του  Α06 και η βαση του δεχετε max 5v ,αυτο σημενει οτι αφου εχουμε ταση τροφοδοσιας 13.8 v περιπου (αφου θα το βαλουμε σε αυτοκινητο) και η ζενερ ειναι 7.5 v  θα περασουν 6.3v στη βαση του τρανζιστορ Α06 δηλαδη θα καει οπως μου καηκε και το δικο μου, αρα πρεπει να βαλουμε μια *ζενερ  10v* ή πιο μεγαλο τρανσιστορ.

Αυριο φευγω για καρδιτσα μια 5 μερουλες παω να πιω κανα καφε στη λιμνη πλαστηρα να ηρεμησω λιγο απο τους πυκνωτες και τα τρανζιστορ  και τα ξαναλεμε συντομα.
 Σε ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια αντωνη, φιλικους χαιρετισμους σου στελνω και τα λεμε συντομα.

----------


## nikoskourtis

Γιατι στο πρωτευον αντι για 5 σπειρες να μη βαλουμε 3 με αντιστηχη μειωση στο δευτερευον, ή γιατι να μην διπλασιασουμε τις σπειρες στο πρωτευον και στο δευτερευον. Γιατι επελεξες να εχει 5 σπειρες το πρωτευον;

----------


## eebabs2000

Φίλε Αντώνη, μήπως θα μπορούσες να βάλεις το σχέδιο του παλμοτροφοδοτικού των 2500W που είπες παραπάνω;

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Γιατι στο πρωτευον αντι για 5 σπειρες να μη βαλουμε 3 με αντιστηχη μειωση στο δευτερευον, ή γιατι να μην διπλασιασουμε τις σπειρες στο πρωτευον και στο δευτερευον. Γιατι επελεξες να εχει 5 σπειρες το πρωτευον;



 Γιατι με αυτες τις σπειρες στο πρωτευων θα επιτυχουμε την συχνοτητα λειτουργειας του μετασχηματιστη.

----------


## nikoskourtis

Πως το υπολογισες αυτο; Ξερεις κανενα προγραμματακι;

----------


## hlektrologos000

Δεν ξερω πως υπολογιζετε ,το παιρνω ως δεδομενο . Αλλα ισως βρεις καποιον τυπο  αν ψαξεις λιγο στις παρακατω σελιδες (εγω δεν σκαμπαζω και τοσα)
http://members.tripod.com/valveaudio/Membuatsendiri.htm
http://sound.westhost.com/project89.htm
και περισοτερη θεωρια για μετασχηματιστες εδω
http://sound.westhost.com/xfmr.htm
http://sound.westhost.com/xfmr2.htm
http://sound.westhost.com/articles/xfmr3.htm
http://sound.westhost.com/articles/xfmr3.htm

----------


## hlektrologos000

Ειμαι χαρουμενος   :Very Happy:  το παλμοτροφοδοτικο μου δουλευει  το δοκιμασα με μια λαμπα 220v 20w, ταση εξοδου εχω +/- 36v.
Σχεδον ολες οι παρατηρησεις και λαθη που εχω αναφερει σε προηγουμενα post μου ειναι σωστες, ετοιμαζω ενα πληρες και αναλυτικο post για ολα αυτα.

 Πως μπορω να μετρησω τα μεγιστα αμπερ που μπορει να μου δωσει το παλμοτροφοδοτικο μου στην εξοδο...? (συνδεσμολογια/φορτιο/ κτλ)
                                                 Ευχαριστω.

----------


## antonis

παιδια για σας sorry για την καθυστερηαση αλλα υπηρξαν κατι μικροπροβληματα με τη συνδεση μου. φιλε hlektrologos000 και εγω χαιρομαι που δουλεψε επιτελους το τροφοδοτικο που εφτιαξες.τωρα οποιος θελει να βαλει 3 σπειρες στο πρωτευον καλυτερα να μην βρισκεται στο ιδιο δωματιο με το τροφοδοτικο. οσο για το πως το υπολογιζουμε εξαρταται απο απο μια αντισταση και ενα πυκνωτη στο κυκλωμα ομως αν γινουν τροποποιησεις ισως δεν εχουμε ικανοποιητηκη αποδοση.αυτα δινει ο κατασκευαστης και αυτα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησουμε.

----------


## nikoskourtis

Αν βαλει καποιος 3 σπειρες στο πρωτευον καλυτερα να μη βρισκεται στο ιδιο δωματιο; Δηλαδη ετσι φτιαχνονται οι μπομπες;
Και 3 να βαλεις δεν παθαινει τιποτα. Θα πεσει η αποδοση. Εγω απλα ρωτησα πως υπολογιζουμε τον αριθμο σπειρων για να εχω την  καλυτερη αποδοση σε ενα ρυθμιζομενο παλμοτροφοδοτικο (0-40V) που φτιαχνω για πολλα αμπερ.

----------


## antonis

μπομπες φτιαχνεις με πολους τροπους. οποιος θελει μπορει να πειραματιζεται αν εχει χρονο και χρημα. αν θελεις να το κανεις ρυθμιζομενο βαλε ενα ποντεσιομετρο. και διαβασε λιγο τη συζητηση που εχει γινει για να μην λεμε τα ιδια συνεχεια

----------


## nikoskourtis

Μα δεν φτιαχνω αυτο εδωπερα. Ειχα σχεδιασει ενα με το TL5001. Τελικα δουλεψε μια χαρα. Ειναι παλμοτροφοδοτικο 220AC σε 1-40V DC. Καποια στιγμη, οταν τελειωσω με τις τελικες δοκιμες και ρυθμισεις θα το ανεβασω. Πιστευω αξιζει εναντι ενος κλασικου τροφοδοτικου λογω του πολυ μικρου βαρους του και ογκου για την ταξη των 20 αμπερ.

----------


## NUKE

Οποιος μπορει να γραψει τις τελικες τροποποιησεις για τα προβληματα που ειχε αυτο το παλμοτροφοδοτικο ας τις πει μηπως και τελικα μου δουλεψει ο ενισχυτης οποτε σιγα σιγα να ετοιμαζομαι...

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Οποιος μπορει να γραψει τις τελικες τροποποιησεις για τα προβληματα που ειχε αυτο το παλμοτροφοδοτικο ας τις πει μηπως και τελικα μου δουλεψει ο ενισχυτης οποτε σιγα σιγα να ετοιμαζομαι...



Δεν υπαρχουν αλλες τροποποιησεις  nuke  οτι εχω γραψει υσχυει.
 1-2 μυνηματα που ηταν λαθος τα εσβησα σημερα .

Συνοπτικα .....
στην επαφη 5 του ολοκληρωμενου πρεπει να μπει   πυκνωτης  1nF

Tα 2 σημεια που πρεπει να ενωθουν με την πρασινη γραμμη .(στο πανω σημειο που τελειωνει η πρασινη γραμμη να παρει +12v   δηλ  )

το σημειο που πρεπει να κοπει ο δρομος

η ζενερ στην αρχη του remote  να ειναι 10v

*προσοχη* στο top  τυπωμενο .Αν φτιαχχνουμε πλακετα φωτοευαισθητη το εκτυπωνουμε οπως ειναι και το ακουμπαμε πανω στην πλακετα .   Αν φτιαχνουμε πλακετα με μεθοδο prees and peel  ή με θερμοδιαφανεια ?( γενικα με σιδερωμα ) πρεπει να την κανουμε  mirror  πριν την εκτυπωση.
Το botom τυπωμενο και στις 2 περιπτωσεις το εκτυπωνουμε οπως ειναι .

διοδο ζενερ(στην τροφοδοσια 12v) 1N5401 η καποια αλλη δεν εβαλα ,αφου οτι και να εβαζα μου εκαιγε την ασφαλεια.

Για το τυλιγμα του μετασχηματιστη θα ανοιξω αλλο post  μολις ετοιμασω εναν οδηγο μαλλον με φωτογραφιες γιατι με λογια λιγο δυσκολο να το εξηγησω.

----------


## antonis

μια μικρη γευση απο 4*105W η 2*250?

ετοιμαζω και εναν εξακαναλο 6*130 η 3*400 με mosfet που εχει ανεβασει σε post ο φιλος moutopoulos παιδια πολυ καλος τον προτεινω ανεπιφιλακτα πολυ καλη ποιοτητα και αποδοση.

----------


## antonis

image

----------


## NUKE

Να ρωτησω κατι...Το αρχικο αρχειο zip 'palm'  εχει δυο αρχεια .emf και ενα αρχειο .pcb. Ποιο πρεπει να ανοιξω και να εκτυπωσω?Τα .emf εκτυπωνονται αλλα δεν ξερω διαστασεις που πρεπει να βαλω στο acdsee για να εκτυπωθουν.Θα τις βρω ομως.Στο αλλο δεν μπορω να εκτυπωσω μονο την μια μερια αρχικα και την αλλη μετα...

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Να ρωτησω κατι...Το αρχικο αρχειο zip 'palm'  εχει δυο αρχεια .emf και ενα αρχειο .pcb. Ποιο πρεπει να ανοιξω και να εκτυπωσω?Τα .emf εκτυπωνονται αλλα δεν ξερω διαστασεις που πρεπει να βαλω στο acdsee για να εκτυπωθουν.Θα τις βρω ομως.Στο αλλο δεν μπορω να εκτυπωσω μονο την μια μερια αρχικα και την αλλη μετα...



ψαχνω να βρω τα δικα μου αρχεια που εκτυπωσα ,γιατι νομιζω ειχα προβλημα με την διασταση που εβγενε το ολοκληρωμενο.
εκτυπωσε πρωτα σε χαρτι και τσεκαρισε τα τρανσιστορ και το ολκληρωμενο οτι καθοντε σωστα.

προσοχη πως πρεπει να βαλεις τις διαφανειες( τωρα εμαθες νομιζω μετα τον ενισχυτη)   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## NUKE

Ναι, μετα τον ενισχυτη μαλλον εμαθα.Παντως νομιζω οτι το bottom πρεπει να το βγαλω mirror και εγω.

Αυτο το protel δεν μπορω με τιποτα να το καταλαβω.Τα εξαρτηματα που πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω που τα λεει ρε παιδια.Βρηκα ενα αρχειο .bom και το ανοιξα με text editor και τα γραφει αλλα δεν τα λεει και πολυ ομορφα.Καταρχας οι αντιστασεις τι watt ειναι?Οπου δεν λεει τιποτα 1/4 και οπου λεει 1/2 ειναι 1/2?

Οι πρωτες πρωτες αντιστασεις γραφουν 0 ωμ.Τι ειναι αυτο?

Και τελος γιατι εχει τοσες πολλες γεφυρες αυτο το κυκλωμα ειδικα κατω στο τυπωμενο?

Α, και αν μπορει καποιος να δωσει μια ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ απο την δικη του κατασκευη, μπρος και πισω για να καταλαβουμε τι γινεται...

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Ναι, μετα τον ενισχυτη μαλλον εμαθα.Παντως νομιζω οτι το bottom πρεπει να το βγαλω mirror και εγω.
> 
> *οπως και να το εκτυπωσεις για σενα το ιδιο ειναι αφου δουλευεις φωτοευαισθητη (φερνεις τουμπα αν πρεπει την διαφανεια και καθαρισες),*
> 
> Αυτο το protel δεν μπορω με τιποτα να το καταλαβω.Τα εξαρτηματα που πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω που τα λεει ρε παιδια.Βρηκα ενα αρχειο .bom και το ανοιξα με text editor και τα γραφει αλλα δεν τα λεει και πολυ ομορφα.Καταρχας οι αντιστασεις τι watt ειναι?Οπου δεν λεει τιποτα 1/4 και οπου λεει 1/2 ειναι 1/2?
> 
> *Εγω τις εβαλα ολες 1/2 γιατι και γω δεν εβρισκα ακρη .κανε το ιδιο.
> *
> Οι πρωτες πρωτες αντιστασεις γραφουν 0 ωμ.Τι ειναι αυτο?
> ...

----------


## hlektrologos000

*Ετοιμος και ο οδηγος  τυλιγματος του μετασχηματιστη    http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...653&highlight=*

----------


## NUKE

Αψογες και οι απαντησεις και ο οδηγος τυλιγματος.Σε ευχαριστω...

Μονο που δεν μου εβαλες τις φωτογραφιες και με στεναχωρησες.

Πλακα κανω.Οποτε μπορεσεις.Οχι τιποτα απλα μην κανω καμοια βλακεια παλι...

----------


## lynx

ρε γαμωτο με ψηνετε να κατσω να ασχοληθω!!! ομως αυτο το τοπικ που μιλαει για την κατασκευη της πλακετας
ειναι αρκετα μπερδεμενο κατα την γνωμη μου...λαθη/διωρθωσεις κλπ κλπ κλπ....

ανεβαστε τουλαχιστον ενα καθαρο PCB και ενα ΒΟΜ αρχειο για να ξερουμε τι κανουμε...

btw αυτοι οι κωδικοι για τους φεριτες δεν βγαζουν αποτελεσματα σε Digikey, RS, Mouser...
οχι οτι προκειται να αγωρασω εγω προσωπικα απο αυτους...ομως τουλαχιστον να βρουμε specs.

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον, εφτιαξα την πλακετα.Τα εξαρτηματα ειναι αυτα:
Bill of Material for PSPSPS3.pcb
On 5/6/2005 at 2:43:41 πμ

 Comment             Pattern     Quantity  Components
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                     AJUMPER02       58    J1, J2, J3, J4, J5, J6, J7
                                           J8, J9, J10, J11, J12, J13
                                           J14, J15, J16, J17, J18, J19
                                           J20, J21, J22, J23, J24, J25
                                           J26, J27, J28, J29, J30, J31
                                           J32, J33, J34, J35, J36, J37
                                           J38, J39, J40, J41, J43, J44
                                           J46, J47, J56, J57, J132
                                           J133, J134, J135, J136, J139
                                           J140, J146, J147, J149, LED
 0                   ARESISTOR1/2     7    R3, R4, R7, R35, R36, R39
                                           R40
 100                 ARESISTOR1/2     1    R51
 100U25              ACAPACIT10U      1    C14
 103                 ACAPACIT100P     1    C17
 104                 CAPACITOR05      1    C18
 10K                 ARESISTOR1/2     2    R49, R52
 10U25               ACAPACIT10U      1    C15
 1k                  ARESISTOR1/2     2    R5, R48
 20k                 ARESISTOR1/2     1    R6
 22                  ARESISTOR1/2     8    R1, R2, R9, R10, R37, R38
                                           R41, R42
 222                 ACAPACIT100N     1    A10
 2k2                 ARESISTOR1/2     2    R12, R15
 2K7                 0RESISTOR1/2     1    R33
 33uF16v             ACAPACIT10U      1    C19
 4700u25             CAPACIT2200      3    C7, C10, C13
 470u63              ACAPACIT470U     2    C2, C6
 4N35                DIP6             1    IC2
 510                 ARESISTOR1/2     1    R53
 680                 ARESISTOR1/2     2    R45, R46
 8K2                 ARESISTOR1/2     1    R50
 A06                 AMPSA06          1    T50
 A56                 AMPSA06          1    T4
 BYW29               TO-220DSOLD      4    D5, D6, D7, D12
 IN4501              DIODE-07         1    D11
 IRFZ44N             TO-220SOLDER     8    T7, T8, T9, T11, T27, T29
                                           T30, T46
 MJE2955             TO-220SOLDER     1    T6
 SG2525              DIP16            1    IC1
 Z1                  ADIODA04         3    D2, D3, D4
 z7.5                ADIODA03         1    D1

Εχω καποιες αποριες.Ολα αυτα τα τζαμπερακια ειναι απλα καλωδιακια ετσι?
Οι 3 Ζ1 τι ειναι?Τι πρεπει να βαλω?
η Ζ7.5 τι ειναι και που ειναι?
Τι κοστος εχουν πανω κατω αυτα?

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Οι 3 Ζ1 τι ειναι?Τι πρεπει να βαλω?
> η Ζ7.5 τι ειναι και που ειναι?
> Τι κοστος εχουν πανω κατω αυτα?



οι 3  z1  ειναι οι διοδοι ζενερ με αθροισμα τοσα volt οσα θελουμε να ειναι και η ταση εξοδου *στο συνολο*   ...πχ  αν εχουμε φτιαξει τον μετασχηματιστη να μας βγαλει μια ταση +/- 35v  το αθροισμα Ζ1 θα πρεπει να ειναι 70v   .(μπορουμε να βαλουμε και 1 ζενερ στα 70v, αυτο που μας ενδιαφερει ειναι το αθροισμα)
εαν η ταση εξοδου για καποιο λογο υπερβει  τα 70v αυτο σημενει οτι στο ολοκληρωμενο(με εντολη που θα παρει απο το φωτοτρανσιστορ 4Ν35)  θα περασει καποια ταση και το  ολοκληρωμενο sg3525 θα ριξει τους παλμους ωστα να πεσει η ταση εξοδου. 

Η Ζ7.5  ειναι στην αρχη του remote  και οπως εχω πει και νωριτερα σε αλλο post  εχω  βαλει στα 10v.

 Με εναν προχειρο υπολογισμο αμα θυμαμε καλα τα υλικα ειχαν παει γυρω στα30- 35 EYRO .και τα περισοτερα τα ειχα παρει απο τον ΦΑΝΟ.  
Τις irfz44n  θυμαμε οτι τις ειχα παρει 1.30 το τεμαχιο

----------


## hlektrologos000

Και κατι ακομα που ειδα τωρα ...η αντισταση 2κ7    (2,7ΚΩ)   που συνδεετε στο  led  *βαζουμε 2,2ΚΩ*  
γιατι με 2,7 δεν φωτιζει σχεδον καθολου (ισως να μην ανοιγει και το κυκλωμα )

----------


## hlektrologos000

> ρε γαμωτο με ψηνετε να κατσω να ασχοληθω!!! ομως αυτο το τοπικ που μιλαει για την κατασκευη της πλακετας
> ειναι αρκετα μπερδεμενο κατα την γνωμη μου...λαθη/διωρθωσεις κλπ κλπ κλπ....
> 
> ανεβαστε τουλαχιστον ενα καθαρο PCB και ενα ΒΟΜ αρχειο για να ξερουμε τι κανουμε...
> 
> btw αυτοι οι κωδικοι για τους φεριτες δεν βγαζουν αποτελεσματα σε Digikey, RS, Mouser...
> οχι οτι προκειται να αγωρασω εγω προσωπικα απο αυτους...ομως τουλαχιστον να βρουμε specs.



Φιλε  whiz δικιο εχεις μπερδεμενο ειναι αλλα δεν γινετε και να ξεμπερδεψει περισοτερο...οσα εχουν αναφερθει ισχυουν και ειναι χρησιμα ολα, χρειαζετε καλο διαβασμα απο την αρχη .

Απο δευτερα θα παω να βρω ενα σκανερ να σκαναρω τα τυπωμενα που εχω χρησιμοποιησει εγω και θα τα ανεβασω γιατι σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη τα εχω χασει.

Φεριτη θα βρεις εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2855 
και καποιο τεχνικα στοιχεια .

----------


## NUKE

Οκ.Ευχαριστω.Κατι ακομα οι ζενερ τι Watt πρεπει να ειναι?
Και το remote τι ειναι?

----------


## Danza

οι ζένερ μάλλον 5w και το remote πηγαίνει στην πηγή για να ανοιγοκλέινει το τροφοδοτικό με την πηγή (είναι σαν διακόπτης για να μην μένει άσκοπα αναμένο το τροφοδοτικό  :Wink:  )

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον, πηγα να αγορασω  τα υλικα αλλα δεν τα βρηκα ολα.

Την αντισταση 20κω και 510ω δεν βρηκα.Να τις φτιαξω ενωνοντας αλλες?Η να βαλω κοντινες τιμες?
Τα 2 MPSA06 (2 δεν ειναι, η κανω λαθος?) δεν τα βρηκα.Εσεις απο που τα πηρατε?
Την ΙΝ4501 δεν την βρηκα. Εσεις απο που την πηρατε?
To sg2525 δεν το βρηκα.Μου ειπαν αν ηθελα το 3525.Να βαλω αυτο η οχι?Εσεις απο που το βρηκατε?

Α, και για εκεινες τις 3 διοδους στην σειρα τι να βαλω για να βγαινει στα +- 30Volt

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Λοιπον, πηγα να αγορασω  τα υλικα αλλα δεν τα βρηκα ολα.
> 
> Την αντισταση 20κω και 510ω δεν βρηκα.Να τις φτιαξω ενωνοντας αλλες?Η να βαλω κοντινες τιμες?



Ενωνωντας αλλες.





> Τα 2 MPSA06 (2 δεν ειναι, η κανω λαθος?) δεν τα βρηκα.Εσεις απο που τα πηρατε?



Ή απο τον 'φανο'  ή απο εδω  "HΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ ΝΙΚΑΙΑΣ"(καραμερτζανης)    7ης μαρτιου 57  ( πρωην κονδυλη) Νικαια . τηλ 210 4903755 





> Την ΙΝ4501 δεν την βρηκα. Εσεις απο που την πηρατε?



ουτε εγω την βρηκα και δεν εβαλα τιποτα.(η χρησιμοτητα της ειναι μονο αν βαλεις αναποδα την τροφοδοσια να μην καει το κυκλωμα)




> To sg2525 δεν το βρηκα.Μου ειπαν αν ηθελα το 3525.Να βαλω αυτο η οχι?Εσεις απο που το βρηκατε?



  οταν ειχα παει στον παρακατω μου ειπε οτι και τα 2 ειναι ιδια απλα το 3525 ειναι πιο ποιοτικο .
το 2525 πηρα , το 3525 δεν το ειχε .

"COSMOS ELECTRONICS"    Λ.δημοκρατιας 25 - ταμπουρια (στην κεντρικη πλατεια ταμπουριων) τα ταμπουρια ειναι περιοχη στον αναμεσα πειραια  και κερατσινι. τηλ 210 4626781 






> Α, και για εκεινες τις 3 διοδους στην σειρα τι να βαλω για να βγαινει στα +- 30Volt



Ενα αθροισμα ή μια και μονη διοδο στα 60v /5w  θες.

εξηγω λιγο πιο πανω αρκετα αναλυτικα αυτο που ρωτας.

----------


## NUKE

Σιγα σιγα το φτιαχνω το τροφοδοτικο.Ξερω το εχω παρακανει με τις ερωτησεις αλλα...

Στη φωτο εχω κυκλωσει με γκρι μερικα σημεια που δεν καταλαβαινω τι ειναι.Ειναι απλα γεφυρες μεταξυ τις πανω και τις κατω πλακετας?Και γιατι σε μερικα σημεια ειναι πολλαπλα?Για περισσοτερο ρευμα?

Τελος στην επαφη 5 του ολοκληρωμενου πρεπει να μπει   πυκνωτης  1nF.Δηλαδη να ενωσω την επαφη 5 σε σειρα με τον πυκνωτη και μετα στα υπολοιπα?Δηλαδη να κοψω την πλακετα εκει?

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Σιγα σιγα το φτιαχνω το τροφοδοτικο.Ξερω το εχω παρακανει με τις ερωτησεις αλλα...
> 
> Στη φωτο εχω κυκλωσει με γκρι μερικα σημεια που δεν καταλαβαινω τι ειναι.Ειναι απλα γεφυρες μεταξυ τις πανω και τις κατω πλακετας?Και γιατι σε μερικα σημεια ειναι πολλαπλα?Για περισσοτερο ρευμα?



δεν εχεις ανεβασει φωτο.




> Τελος στην επαφη 5 του ολοκληρωμενου πρεπει να μπει   πυκνωτης  1nF.Δηλαδη να ενωσω την επαφη 5 σε σειρα με τον πυκνωτη και μετα στα υπολοιπα?Δηλαδη να κοψω την πλακετα εκει?



τιποτα δεν θα κοψεις...    εκει που γραφει 222   θα βαλεις τον πυκνωτη 1nF

----------


## NUKE



----------


## hlektrologos000

οτι απορια εχεις εδω ειμαστε..   http://upload8.postimage.org/324431/photo_hosting.html

----------


## NUKE

Εγω τι να πω μετα?Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.

Απαντησες ακομα και σε ερωτηση που ξεχασα να κανω (πολικοτητα ζενερ).

Λοιπον, και παλι ευχαριστω...

----------


## PCMan

Επειδή θα το φτιάξω κι εγώ σε λίγο καιρό, θα αρχίσω τις ερωτήσεις απο τωρα για να καταλαβω κάποια πράγματα καλύτερα.

Τα τρανζιστορ πρέπει να μονοθούν για να ακουμπήσουν όλα στην ψήκτρα?

Για να βγάλω +56,0,-56 στα 400W, πως πρέπει να φτιάξω τον μετασχητατιστή και τι διαστάσεις φερρίτη πρέπει να πάρω?

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Επειδή θα το φτιάξω κι εγώ σε λίγο καιρό, θα αρχίσω τις ερωτήσεις απο τωρα για να καταλαβω κάποια πράγματα καλύτερα.
> 
> Τα τρανζιστορ πρέπει να μονοθούν για να ακουμπήσουν όλα στην ψήκτρα?



Ναι πρεπει να μονωθουν . 





> Για να βγάλω +56,0,-56 στα 400W, πως πρέπει να φτιάξω τον μετασχητατιστή και τι διαστάσεις φερρίτη πρέπει να πάρω?



θα βαλεις 5 σπειρες πρωτευων  και 21 σπειρες για καθε ενα απο τα 2 τυλιγματα του δευτερευων .(πιστευω οτι θα παρεις περιπου 56-58 volt )

Διασταση φεριτη 5-6 cm εξωτερικη διαμετρο.

----------


## PCMan

Με τι σύρμα τα κάνω όλα αυτά?

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Με τι σύρμα τα κάνω όλα αυτά?



0,8mm πρωτευων 

0,6mm δευτερευων  

διαβασε οπωσδηποτε εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...653&highlight=

----------


## PCMan

Τα Watt δεν καθορίζονται απο το πάχος του δευτερέυωντος? 
Ακυρο το παραπάνω, μόλις διάβασα το θέμα μου μου έδωσες. Πως θα καταλάβω πόσα σύρματα θα βάλω παράλληλα για να πάρω τα W που θέλω?

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Πως θα καταλάβω πόσα σύρματα θα βάλω παράλληλα για να πάρω τα W που θέλω?



 Δεν ξερω καποιο τυπο να σου πω ,αλλα πιστευω οτι με 8 παραλληλα συρματα για το πρωτευων (4 για το π1  και 4 για το π2 ) εισαι ενταξει.

Για το δευτερευων παλι το ιδιο σου προτεινω αρκει να χωρανε οι σπειρες πανω στον φεριτη , που αυτο δεν μπορω να το υπολογισω . αλλα πιστευω θα χωρανε .

αν δεν χωρεσουν θα βαλεις 6 παραλληλα συρματα για το δευτερευων (3 για το δ1 και 3 για το δ2 )

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον, τελευταιες ερωτησεις.
Πηρα εναν φεριτη, και θελω να φτιαξω τον μετασχηματιστη... Εχω βαλει μια ζενερ 63Βολτ αρα θα εχω 2χ31,5. Αρα θα βαλω 5 σπειρες πρωτευων και 27 σπειρες δευτερευων(κανονικα βγαινει 26,25 αλλα για τυχον απωλειες...).Τι παχος καλωδιων να βαλω?Α, και οι 27 σπειρες θα πρεπει να μπουν σε ενα κυκλο η σε παραπανω(καταλαβαινεται τι εννοω?Μαλλον σε παραπανω γιατι δεν χωρανε.Ετσι δεν ειναι????

Τωρα οσον αφορα το κυκλωμα δεν μπορω να διαβασω τι λεει εκει που λεμενα βαλουμε τον πυκνωτη 1nF
Καταρχας εκει ουσιαστικα αντικαταστουμε τον 2,2 nF με 1nF?Γιατι εγω ειχα βαλει εναν που γραφει πανω 222
Και απο πανω εχει μια αντισταση που δεν καταλαβαινω ποσα Ωμ ειναι.400?100?

Το σημειο που πρεπει να ενωσουμε(ενα απο τα λαθη που εχει πει ο ηλεκτρολογος000) πρεπει να ενωνεται μονο απο την κατω πλακετα,ετσι?Φαινεται με το ασπρο καλωδιακη

Τελος για να το δοκιμασω θα βαλω να αναψω δυο λαμπες.Αλλα πρεπει να κανω κατι στη ζενερ 10 Volt (νομιζω εκει εχετε πει οτι ειναι το remote αλλα δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω)?

Βαζω και δυο φωτο μπας και δειτε καμοια βλακεια...

----------


## NUKE



----------


## PCMan

> Αρα θα βαλω 5 σπειρες πρωτευων και 27 σπειρες δευτερευων(κανονικα βγαινει 26,25 αλλα για τυχον απωλειες...)



Πως ξέρεις πόσες σπείρες θα βγάλουν πόσο ρεύμα? Υπάρχει κάποιος τύπος?

Πάντως μπράβο, αν και δεν ξέρω αν έκανες κανένα λάθος, έκανες καλή δουλειά!

ΥΓ. Περιμένω φωτογραφίες σου της πάνω και της κάτω όψης όταν το τελειώσεις για να βλέπω μηπως κάνω κανα λάθος όταν το φτιάξω

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Λοιπον, τελευταιες ερωτησεις.
> Πηρα εναν φεριτη, και θελω να φτιαξω τον μετασχηματιστη... Εχω βαλει μια ζενερ 63Βολτ αρα θα εχω 2χ31,5. Αρα θα βαλω 5 σπειρες πρωτευων και 27 σπειρες δευτερευων(κανονικα βγαινει 26,25 αλλα για τυχον απωλειες...).Τι παχος καλωδιων να βαλω?Α, και οι 27 σπειρες θα πρεπει να μπουν σε ενα κυκλο η σε παραπανω(καταλαβαινεται τι εννοω?Μαλλον σε παραπανω γιατι δεν χωρανε.Ετσι δεν ειναι????



οχι βεβεα....  
   Tον τυπο τον εδωσε ο  "ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ "  στο πρωτο post ..   * Vout/Vin*5(σπειρες προτευων)=σπειρες δευτερεων*
και πιο κατω σε αλλο post διευκρινιζουμε οτι ο *αριθμος σπειρων που βγεινει ειναι με μεσαια ληψη* . 

στην περιπτωση σου 63v/13.8v *5 = 22.8 σπειρες. (εγω εχω καταλαβει οτι οι απωλεις ειναι περισοτερες γι αυτο προτεινω 24 σπειρες) και πιστευω θα βγαλεις +/- 32-33 volt 
Συμφωνα με τον οδηγο τυλιγματος που εχω ανεβασει (που δεν τον διαβασες καλα...  :Rolling Eyes:   ) θα πιασεις 8 παραλληλα συρματα μαζι και θα κανεις 12 σπειρες.(και θα κανεις την συνδεσμολογια μετα )

Στο πρωτευων παλι το ιδιο ...  8 συρματα μαζι και θα κανεις 5 σπειρες (και θα κανεις την συνδεσμολογια μετα)






> Τωρα οσον αφορα το κυκλωμα δεν μπορω να διαβασω τι λεει εκει που λεμενα βαλουμε τον πυκνωτη 1nF
> Καταρχας εκει ουσιαστικα αντικαταστουμε τον 2,2 nF με 1nF?Γιατι εγω ειχα βαλει εναν που γραφει πανω 222
> Και απο πανω εχει μια αντισταση που δεν καταλαβαινω ποσα Ωμ ειναι.400?100?



Η αντισταση ειναι 100Ωμ .
Οσο για τον πυκνωτη   .. ναι τον εχω αντικαταστησει με   1nF .Ισως να μην ειναι λαθος και ο 2.2μF αλλα επειδη σε οσα σχεδια εχω δει ολοι βαζουν 1nF   προτιμισα και εγω να κανω το ιδιο . ισως να δουλευει καλυτερα με τον 2.2   αλλα αυτο μαλλον μονο με παλμογραφο μπορουμε να το διαπιστωσουμε (που ουτε εχω ,ουτε ξερω να χρησιμοποιω)





> Το σημειο που πρεπει να ενωσουμε(ενα απο τα λαθη που εχει πει ο ηλεκτρολογος000) πρεπει να ενωνεται μονο απο την κατω πλακετα,ετσι?Φαινεται με το ασπρο καλωδιακη



σωστα το εχεις βαλει το καλωδιακι .





> Τελος για να το δοκιμασω θα βαλω να αναψω δυο λαμπες.Αλλα πρεπει να κανω κατι στη ζενερ 10 Volt (νομιζω εκει εχετε πει οτι ειναι το remote αλλα δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω)?



τι ενοεις κατι πρεπει να κανεις ...?  εκει στο remote  θα δωσεις  12v για να ανοιξει το τροφοδοτικο (οπως στους ενισχυτες αυτοκινητου ,που περνουν μονιμα + και -  και ερχετε και ενα +12v (remote ) απο το κασετωφωνο για να ανοιξει ο ενισχυτης .





> Βαζω και δυο φωτο μπας και δειτε καμοια βλακεια...



πολυ καλη πλακετα μπραβο ..... μαλον πρεπει να αρχισω και εγω να δουλευω με φωτοευεσθητη.

εχω εντοπισει 2 σημεια ακομα που πρεπει να ενωθει το πανω μερος με το κατω μερος την πλακετας  .(πιστευω οτι δεν προλαβες να τα κολησεις ακομα αλλα καλου κακκου ανεβαζω φωτο.)

----------


## NUKE

Αυτα τα 2 σημεια τα εχω δει.Το πρωτο μου φαινεται αχρηστο αφου δεν συνδεεται πουθενα αλλα για καλο και για κακο θα τα κολησω.
Το δευτερο ουσιαστικα ειναι ενωμενο με την ενωση  απο πανω.

Οσον αφορα το ρεμοτε, δεν εχω καταλαβει ακριβως.12 βολτ θα βαλω στα σημεια που γραφει 1 , 2 .Θελει και εκει ομως για να ανοιξει?Κατι σαν διακοπτης?

Ευχαριστω πολυ...

----------


## chip

Τώρα πρόσεξα αυτό με το 2524 και τη διαφορά του με το 3524!!
Καλά άσχετοι είναι ή απατεώνες και θέλουν να μας φορτώνουν αυτά που έχουν....

Το 2524 είναι ποιοτικότερο από το 3524!!! 
(και οχι το αντίθετο που είπαν στο κατάστημα). 
Το 2524 μπορεί να εργαστεί σε μεγαλύτερες τάσεις και το σημαντικότερο σε μεγαλύτερο εύρος θερμοκρασίας (πολύ σημαντικό για χρήση σε αυτοκίνητο)!!!!

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Αυτα τα 2 σημεια τα εχω δει.Το πρωτο μου φαινεται αχρηστο αφου δεν συνδεεται πουθενα αλλα για καλο και για κακο θα τα κολησω.
> Το δευτερο ουσιαστικα ειναι ενωμενο με την ενωση  απο πανω.
> 
> Οσον αφορα το ρεμοτε, δεν εχω καταλαβει ακριβως.12 βολτ θα βαλω στα σημεια που γραφει 1 , 2 .Θελει και εκει ομως για να ανοιξει?Κατι σαν διακοπτης?
> 
> Ευχαριστω πολυ...




Για το σημειο 2 εχεις δικιο .

Αλλα το σημειο 1 ενωνετε στις αντιστασεις απο κατω.



Ναι σαν διακοπτης...

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον, συνδεσα μια λαμπα, εβαλα το+ και το - εκει που πρεπει, συνδεσα το + με το - της ζενερ 10 βολτ, τραβηξε μερικα αμπερ αλλα ουτε το led αναψε, ουτε εγινε εντελως τιποτα.Κυριολεκτικα δεν εκανε τιποτα καθως ενω τραβαει μερικα αμπερ δεν ζεστεναιτε τιποτα.Και αυτα τα τραβαει ειτε εχω ενωμενο το + με το - της ζενερ 10 βολτ ειτε οχι....

Τι να κανω?Μα να μην ζεσταθει τιποτα????????

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Λοιπον, συνδεσα μια λαμπα, εβαλα το+ και το - εκει που πρεπει, συνδεσα το + με το - της ζενερ 10 βολτ, τραβηξε μερικα αμπερ αλλα ουτε το led αναψε, ουτε εγινε εντελως τιποτα.Κυριολεκτικα δεν εκανε τιποτα καθως ενω τραβαει μερικα αμπερ δεν ζεστεναιτε τιποτα.Και αυτα τα τραβαει ειτε εχω ενωμενο το + με το - της ζενερ 10 βολτ ειτε οχι....
> 
> Τι να κανω?Μα να μην ζεσταθει τιποτα????????



ανεβασε μερικες φωτο τωρα που το εχεις ετοιμο  ...
και απο πανω και απο κατω.

το σημειο στην φωτο πανω απο το τελευτεο σου ποστ το εφτιαξες?

μετρα επισις στο + του led αν φτανει ταση και ποσα volt

μετρα επισις ασχετα το οτι δεν αναβει η λαμπα ανα υπαρχει ταση στην εξοδο .

----------


## NUKE

Θα την μετρησω την ταση αλλα δεν μπορω τωρα καθως τα καλωδια ζεσταινονται και ουσιαστικα φτανει στην εισοδο σχεδον μηδενικη ταση.Με μεγαλυτερη μπαταρια εκαψε τα καλωδια και ζεσταθηκε το MJ...

Οι ψυχτρες ειναι προχειρες και ο μετασχηματιστης θα φτιαχτει καλυτερα...

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Θα την μετρησω την ταση αλλα δεν μπορω τωρα καθως τα καλωδια ζεσταινονται και ουσιαστικα φτανει στην εισοδο σχεδον μηδενικη ταση.Με μεγαλυτερη μπαταρια εκαψε τα καλωδια και ζεσταθηκε το MJ...
> 
> Οι ψυχτρες ειναι προχειρες και ο μετασχηματιστης θα φτιαχτει καλυτερα...





εισαι σιγουρος οτι το ολοκληρωμενο uc2527   ειναι το ιδιο εξαρτημα με το sg3525 ....?

οι ψυχτρες να μην ακουμπανε μεταχυ τους  .
*παντα* να χρησιμοιοποιεις ασφαλεια στην εισοδο.

*SOS**






 Αρχικό μήνυμα από NUKE

Τα 2 MPSA06 (2 δεν ειναι, η κανω λαθος?) δεν τα βρηκα.Εσεις απο που τα πηρατε?



*

σε προηγουμενο σου ποστ ειχες γραψει το παραπανω τωρα προσεξα τι ακριβως ειχες γραψει .

δεν ειναι και τα 2 MPSA06   ...    To ενα ειναι MPSA06 και το αλλο MPSA56 

Νομιζω οτι τον βρηκαμε τον ενοχο 

καλο ειναι να το αλαξεις και το MPSΑ06 που ειναι στην σωστη θεση γιατι μπορει να εχει αρπαξει.

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Τώρα πρόσεξα αυτό με το 2524 και τη διαφορά του με το 3524!!
> Καλά άσχετοι είναι ή απατεώνες και θέλουν να μας φορτώνουν αυτά που έχουν....
> 
> Το 2524 είναι ποιοτικότερο από το 3524!!! 
> (και οχι το αντίθετο που είπαν στο κατάστημα). 
> Το 2524 μπορεί να εργαστεί σε μεγαλύτερες τάσεις και το σημαντικότερο σε μεγαλύτερο εύρος θερμοκρασίας (πολύ σημαντικό για χρήση σε αυτοκίνητο)!!!!



 Σε προηγουμενο post μου ειχα πει ....στον nuke 




> To sg2525 δεν το βρηκα.Μου ειπαν αν ηθελα το 3525.Να βαλω αυτο η οχι?Εσεις απο που το βρηκατε?



και εγω απαντησα  : οταν ειχα παει στον παρακατω μου ειπε οτι και τα 2 ειναι ιδια απλα το 3525 ειναι πιο ποιοτικο .
το 2525 πηρα , το 3525 δεν το ειχε .

εγω τα εγραψα αναποδα , ο ανθρωπος σωστα μου τα ειπε...   το 3525 πηρα οχι το 2525 που ειναι καλυτερο 

Θα διορθωσω και το προηγουμενο post μου .

Υ.Γ φιλε chip  δεν ξερω αν η σωστη παρατηρηση σου ηταν με αφορμη το post  μου ή απο δικο σου περιστατικο απλα το εβαλα μαζι .

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον, εβαλα σωστα τρανζιστορ, εβαλα αλλο ολοκληρωμενο αλλα τιποτα.Τραβαει ρευμα και δεν λεει να δωσει καθολου ταση.Μετρησα την ταση που δινει για εξοδο και δεν δινει καθολου.Μονο με το που βαλω ρευμα φαινεται στιγμιαια κατι...Τι να κανω?Προτεινεται κατι αλλο???Σαν κατι να μην εχω κολλησει...

Ο μετασχηματιστης πως μπαινει??Οι λιγες σπειρες στα 12Βολτ και για εξοδο τις πολλες σπειρες....Σωστα??

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Λοιπον, εβαλα σωστα τρανζιστορ, εβαλα αλλο ολοκληρωμενο αλλα τιποτα



 ειχες βαλει απο την αρχη τα  σωστα  τρανζιστορ ή τωρα τα αλαξες.?






> Ο μετασχηματιστης πως μπαινει??Οι λιγες σπειρες στα 12Βολτ και για εξοδο τις πολλες σπειρες....Σωστα??



σωστα.



1) πρωτα απο ολα  βγαλε την 1Ν5401  που εχεις κολησει στην κατω πλευρα της πλακετας ...δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα και εγω ειχα προβλημα με αυτην (το εχω αναφερει και σε προηγουμενο ποστ).  προσεχε ομως γιατι χωρις αυτην την διοδο δεν υπαρχει προστασια απο αναποδη τροφοδοσια .

2) μετα βαλε μια μεγαλυτερη ζενερ απο αυτη που εχεις στα 63v   βαλε πχ στα 70v (ισως βγαζει ο μετασχηματιστης σου πανω απο 63 volt (συνολο ),και  τελικα να μην αραιωνει τους παλμους αυτη η ζενερ σε συνεργασια με το 4Ν35  ωστε να ρυθμιζει την ταση ,αλλα να κλεινει  εντελως το τροφοδοτικο ). 

στο remote οι 2 αντιστασεις 10κ που εχεις κολησει μεταξυ τους για να φτιαξεις μια 20κ οπως λεει το κυκλωμα ,ετσι σκουρες  ειναι ή εχουν ψηθει..?

κανε αυτα μεχρι να σκεφτω κατι αλλο . 


Nομιζω οτι καποιο λαθος εχεις κανει στην συνδεσμολογια του μετασχηματιστη.αποληξεις -συνδεσεις.  κτλ

----------


## chip

φίλε ηλεκτρολογε έγραψα με αφορμή αυτό το θέμα... απλά το πρόσεξα λίγο καθυστερημένα... (και ξεχασμένος έγραψα για τα αδερφάκια των 3525 που προορίζονται για οδήγηση  διπολικών τρανζίστορ 3524)
οκ....

----------


## NUKE

Τα τρανζιστορ τωρα τα αλλαξα.Οι αντιστασεις ειναι ετσι.Δεν εχουν ψηθει...Τηα δοκιμασω και αυτα που ειπες.

Παντως αρχικα την 1Ν5401 δεν την ειχα βαλει καθολου.Αλλα μετα την εβαλα.Παντως αν δεν την βαλω εκει καθολου εκει θελει γεφυρωση???

----------


## hlektrologos000

> .αν δεν την βαλω καθολου εκει θελει γεφυρωση  ή τιποτα ??
> ...



τιποτα ... 

εν γεφυρωσεις αυτα τα 2 σημεια εχεις πληρη βραχυκυκλωμα . αφου ειναι το + και -   12v

----------


## NUKE

Παντως, τα σημεια + και - ειναι σαν βραχυκυκλωμενα.Βεβαια αυτο ειναι σωστο αφου πρεπει να περναει πολυ ρευμα με τα 12 βολτ αλλα...Τεσπα..

Εβαλα και πιο μεγαλη ζενερ αλλα τιποτα.Τα ιδια...

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον, το ξανακατασκευασα και τελικα δουλεψε μια χαρα.Το εχω να βγαζει +-24Volt και ισα ισα αναψε 2 λαμπακια 220.Μετα το δοκιμασα σε ενισχυτη με TDA7294 και δουλεψε.
Βεβαι δεν εχω δει πως τα παει απο ποιοτητα και ισχυ αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχω προβλημα.

Ειμαι απιστευτα χαρουμενος!!!Να ευχαριστησω ολους και ιδιαιτερα τον hlektrologos000 που με βοηθησε πολυ σε αυτο το κυκλωμα...

----------


## hlektrologos000

μπραβο ρε φιλαρακι   ,
χαιρομε που δουλεψε  γιατι ασχοληθηκες αρκετα και θα ηταν κριμα να μην τα καταφερνες απο ατυχιες σαν την προηγουμενη ( για οσους δεν ξερουν ακουμπουσε το ποδαρακι απο ενα τρανζιστορ πανω στην ψυχτρα) ..... περιμενω νεα φωτο της κατασκευης .

επισις θελω να μου πεις..... τι πυκνωτες εξομαλυνσης εβαλες , τι διαστασεις φεριτη εβαλες  και αν σου ζεστενετε ο μετασχηματιστης.  

υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχεις προσβαση σε παλμογραφο ?

----------


## NUKE

Φερριτη εχω βαλει σαν το δικο σου.Αλλα ο μετασχηματιστης ειναι λιγο προχειρος.Πυκνωτες εχω αφησει αυτους που λεει.Θα γινουν σιγα σιγα μετατροπες
Για παλμογραφο δυσκολο το βλεπω αλλα θα ρωτησω σημερα μηπως γινει τιποτα με τη σχολη.

----------


## PCMan

Να 'μαι κι εγώωωω  :Very Happy: 

Σε λίγο το τελειώνω και έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις.
1)Ερωτήσεις στην φωτογραφία

2)Αυτή την δίοδο 5401 δεν θα την βάλω γιατί απ'ότι λέτε είχατε πρόβλημα. Πρέπει να γεφυρώσω κάτι αφού δεν θα μπεί η δίοδος?

3)Στον μετασχηματιστή, το δευτερέυον πάει απο κάτω και το προτεύον απο πάνω?

4)Δεν πήρα ακόμα τα BYW29, βασικά δεν τα βρήκα. Βρήκα όμως τα BYW80 που είναι τα ίδια απ'οτι μου είπαν. Να βάλω αυτά?

 

Η πλακέτα δε μου βγήκε και τόσο καλή αλλά για πρώτη διπλής όψεως(ούτε δοκιμή δεν έκανα ο βλάκας :P) καλή είναι  :Smile:

----------


## antonis

η διοδος χρησιμευει για προστασια οταν συνδεσεις τον ενισχυτη αναποδα οποτε καταλαβαινεις οτι ΔΕΝ πρεπει να την γεφυρωσεις καλο θα ειναι να βαλεις μια διοδο τυλιγουμε το πρωτευον και μετα το δευτερευων αντιστροφα και παντα τα τυλιγματα να καλυπτουν ολο τον πυρινα ομοιομορφα.

----------


## antonis

εχεις κομενο διαδρομο ελενξε καλα την πλακετα σου

----------


## antonis



----------


## PCMan

Για τον διάδρομο το ξέρω. Μόλις μπουν τα BYW80(αλήθεια, ταιριάζουν?) θα το διορθώσω.





> τυλιγουμε το πρωτευον και μετα το δευτερευων *αντιστροφα* και παντα τα τυλιγματα να καλυπτουν ολο τον πυρινα ομοιομορφα.



Σίγουρα? Γιατί εδώ λες "*με την ιδια φορα*"

Μπορείς να μου απαντήσεις στις ερωτήσεις που έχω πάνω στην φωτογραφία της πλακέτας?

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά  :Smile:

----------


## antonis

λεω το τυλιγουμε δεξιοστροφα 5 σπειρες μετα κοβουμε συνδεουμε με ενα αλλο κοματι και τυλιγουμε αλλες 5 με την ιδια φορα ομοιομορφα καθε τυλιγμα σε ολο τον πυρινα.
μιλαω για το πρωτευον.

τις zener στο 1 watt και ο πυκνωτης ειναι οk.

----------


## PCMan

Όλα οκ.
Περιμένω τον φερίτη, τον φτιάχνω και είμαι οκ.

Θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες αύριο για τυχών λάθη.

Thanks για την βοήθεια  :Very Happy:

----------


## PCMan

Το έφτιαξα και δουλευει μια χαρά. Έχω βέβαια λιγότερα V απ'ότι θα έπρεπε αλλά αυτό λύνεται.

Έχω μια απορία. Στην zener στο remote δεν έχω συνδέσει τίποτα και το τροφοδοτικό ανοίγει κανονικά. Έτσι πρέπει ή εχω κάνει κάτι λάθος? 

Μερικές φωτογραφίες

----------


## PCMan

Κάποιος να βοηθήσει?

----------


## PCMan

Σύνδεσα σήμερα το + στην ζενερ του remote και το τροφοδοτικό συνέχισε να δουλεύει κανονικά.
Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι κλειστό και να ανοίγει μόλις συνδέσω το + στην zener?
Τι έχω κάνει λάθος? *Ας βοηθήσει κάποιος...*

----------


## PCMan

Ακούει κανείς???

----------


## PCMan

Αφήστε το βρήκα...

----------


## NUKE

πες τι ηταν τελικα?

----------


## PCMan

To mpsa06 δεν το είχε και μου έδωσε μια αντιστοιχία τού.
Ίδιο είναι σε λειτουργία αλλα αλλάζουν θέσεις τα ποδαράκια. Ε τα έβαλα κι εγώ όπως δείχνει στο τυπωμένο και δεν δούλευε...

----------

